# My Kitty, Linus



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

We rescued Linus last Saturday. He's about 1 year old. I also have a 2 year old. Pictures are coming.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

he is beautiful.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're both adorable. Oliver is trying to be so gentle with his little head. Cute video.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Linus is a good boy to allow your son to lay with him so soon after coming to live with you. It seems like he is going to be a great companion for all of you.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

That picture was taken the first day he came home. That's how cool Linus is.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

What a wonderful picture!!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's cute


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

How cute are they playing with the laser light together??? Great picture and video.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

I did manage to snap a few this morning. Here they are.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a pretty kitty!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

With your son and Linus, you've got a never-ending supply of photo ops! They're so cute together.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Great pictures. Linus is adorable, and so is your son  It looks like they really like each other. 

I see you woke up to find snow on your ground this morning, too!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Linus is beautiful! He reminds me of a black/gray version of my Dusty (brown/tan). You are pretty, too, and that photo makes a nice avatar.
My fave pic is the one of Linus and Oliver at the back door. "Buddies".


----------



## jmsx521 (Sep 18, 2008)

That's a lot of fur! It probably serves like a mop, and wipes-off the floor, so that you don't have to do it.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Linus is beautiful! He reminds me of a black/gray version of my Dusty (brown/tan). You are pretty, too, and that photo makes a nice avatar.
> My fave pic is the one of Linus and Oliver at the back door. "Buddies".


They are buddies. Oliver totally thinks he's a cat now. lol


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 23, 2008)

What an adorable picture! And kitty!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Linus is one special cat to be so tolerant of your son and handle it so well. 
I think the pictures of them together are adorable. 
I love Linus's liddle tail. Hes a looker for sure!


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet that cat is really cool.. He's even kind enough to let your kid rest his head on him.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is where Linus sits when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He really is beautiful. When I'm on the computer I usually have 2-3 in the cat beds on top of the rolltop desk, one (usually Shadow, but sometimes S-Jo) lying on a pull out writing shelf next to me, maybe 1 in the cat tree behind me and either Mousie or Malibu on my lap.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

Here he is vegging out!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! He's gotten so big! He's adorable.


----------



## asecretchord (Nov 20, 2008)

He's gained quite a bit of weight since we got him! lol


----------

